# Is it too early to test



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hoping you can give us some words of advice.....We couldnt wait and we tested early (not due until Wed). but we are 12 days past trigger shot today, we got a BFP  and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant..!!!!!

We had our trigger shot which i just checked and was (6,500ui Otrivelle) on 01/08/11 and was basted 36hrs later.... I know this could be a false positive but am hoping above all that its not  .... Now like all hopefuls we have been reading TMI on the internet and trying to make sense of it. 
As far as I understand a 10,000 ui HCG shot should leave your system at about 1000 ui per day........ does anyone know if this is right? If we only had 6,500 ui HCG then we would be clear right??
if so, maybe just maybe we could be ok?   

We are gona test again tomorrow.... (i think) which will be 13 days after trigger shot.......

good luck to all of you on the 2WW..........its just hell 

X Jane


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Jane, I think u got ur BFP!!!
Yes u r right, 1000 ui r leaving our body each day, so it's gone by now! I had ovidrel many times before and it left my system in 6 days!
Best think to do to reassure urself is to get the hpt with the lines.. If u c the line getting, even slightly, thicker every day, then that's ur evidence!

Congratulations xxx


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Nikki.......  
we have just gone and got them from the supermarket...4 to be precise, faint line but a line none the less!
Will check again in the morning and see what it brings....fingers crossed   for then.

I knew as soon as we tested it would turn into an obsession until wednesday.

Thanks again for your help  

x Jane


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Morning all,

ok so we done another test ...Clear blue faint   line but still the same as last night, doesnt appear to have got any darker but its defo there!. Maybe because its early?? Also done another digital clear blue one and its showing as Pregnant 1-2wks....   

Wednesday is such a long way away, hoping the  result doesnt change for us!! Why oh why did we test early......

Cautiously positive    

Good luck to all those testing and hoping for BFP for you all 

XJane


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Line is still there! That's the most important thing!! U r pg lovely, its probable hard to believe, but time to celebrate!
The line won't go darker so easily, will probably take 2-3 days

Huge huge congratulations
x


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi,

Just a!quicky... I used to work for Serono who make Ovitrelle.  The half life of the drug is 30 hours, which means every 30 hours, the amount in your system halves ....so 10 days later is 8 lots of 30 which means amount left is 25 12 days later it would be about 8 ... Not enough to be picked up by urine test.  

Fee
Xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds like u r preggas to me


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nikki - Thanks........will be keeping those fingers and toes crossed for our   to continue.....

Fiona - Helpful information, thanks. It sounds very confusing but we will keep hoping our BFP stays strong 

xJane


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

dont worry about the colour of the line, that doesn't matter. 

The test isn't picking up how much hcg, only that there is some. The colour of the line only matters with ovulation tests.

so if you have two lines, regardless of colour, you're pregnant


----------

